# Atwood Kayak paddle. Pretty good.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I paddled a yak a couple of miles yesterday in blazing heat. The yak I paddled was unfamiliar to me and it took a couple of minutes to get used to its handling characteristics. After that, all was fine.

After I got used to the yak, I noticed the paddle. It was made by Atwood, a well known marine equipment manufacturer. The paddle was a little heavy with its aluminum shaft. I don't know what the blades were made of, some plastic, I suppose but they were nicely curved and worked just fine for me. It was a really good looking paddle with plenty of power. 

When I got back to the launch and was stowing the paddle, I noticed a price sticker on it. How about $29.95? The sticker was from Rural King. Maybe you are one of the type who have to have the best of the best (read most expensive) but the Atwood paddle would work just fine for me. 

BTW, the paddle was 7' rather than measured in centimeters which I find a serious pain in the @**.

The Atwood paddle would be great as a second paddle, emergency paddle for a Hobie, or starter paddle. If I ever find a yak I can afford, this is the paddle I will buy.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*A little more info on the Attwood Kayak paddle*

The blades are made out of glass filled plastic.


click for larger image
1234
Asymmetrical Kayak Paddles

Asymmetrical Spoon blade paddles are designed to increase efficiency of stroke performance and reduce noise and blade flutter in the water. Made from heavy duty aluminum and engineered plastic construction. Two piece design with multiple angle positions that allow for customization for each paddler. Drip rings included. Soft foam grips.

Description	Bulk Packaging	Aftermarket Packaging*
7 ft. Length -	11768-1
7-1/2 ft. Length -	11766-1
8 ft. Length -	11769-1
*UPC/ Product Label


----------



## Geauxwin (Jul 30, 2014)

I will second that. Was in the market for new Yak, got a wild hair when I found the Ascend FS128 that I had been looking at in stock at BP. 

It was an impulse buy, so wanted to keep my initial costs down of rigging. Stopped by Walmart and picked up an Atwood on my way to the launch terrified after having heard the "Barge-like" performance of the FS. But, I had to get on the water. Must say that I was very surprised. (Either the paddle is just that good or the yak performs better than the opinions I read.) I will still be upgrading to a longer paddle in the future, but for the price was pleased.


----------

